# Milking of aphids



## carlos58 (Oct 17, 2013)

hello everyone
some images of Milking of aphids made &#8203;&#8203;by ants


----------



## mmaria (Oct 17, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## sm4him (Oct 17, 2013)

bmmision said:


> WOW!



^ +1
Because WOW!! is really the only appropriate response I can come up with to these images.


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 18, 2013)

thank you very much


----------



## annamaria (Oct 18, 2013)

Great photos.


----------



## CoBilly (Oct 18, 2013)

Awesome shots


----------



## LoriStead (Oct 19, 2013)

sm4him said:


> bmmision said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!
> ...


Agreed!


----------



## Overread (Oct 19, 2013)

Very impressive work there! A big challenge to shoot and find, but you've done all and more in these very clear and detailed photos.!


----------



## carlos58 (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone for comments


----------



## dandaluzphotography (Oct 25, 2013)

Hey Carlos,

Great shots.  I'm new to this type of photography.  I noticed you got nearly everything in clear focus.  Can you tell me what your settings were and what you were shooting with?

Thanks,
Danny


----------



## sjaycarter22 (Nov 17, 2013)

Very impressive!!


----------



## wyogirl (Nov 17, 2013)

that is the weirdest thing I have ever seen, but those photos are stunning.


----------

